# PROBLÈME SELECTION RÉSEAU WIFI



## outcesticide (25 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
    J'ai un petit soucis sur mon mac avec le wifi, et j'ai tenter plusieurs recherche sur google ainsi que sur divers forums j'ai tester plusieurs solution et rien n'y fait c'est toujours là....
Voici mon problème : Lorsque j'allume mon mac, avant il se connectais automatiquement à internet via airport, et maintenant ou il se connecte au mauvais réseau ( j'ai une neufbox et il y a 2 réseaux dont un que je ne peux pas utiliser) ou il ne se connecte a rien. A chaque fois il faut que j'aille dans airport et selectionner le réseau et parfois même retapper la clé....
Auriez vous une solution?
Je précise que j'ai ce problème depuis que j'ai installer le wifi sur la partition windows de mon mac ( même si j'ai été qu'une fois sur internet depuis windows).
Merci de votre aide
Bonne soirée
@bientôt
Outcesticide


----------



## iluro_64 (26 Septembre 2008)

outcesticide a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'ai un petit soucis sur mon mac avec le wifi, et j'ai tenter plusieurs recherche sur google ainsi que sur divers forums j'ai tester plusieurs solution et rien n'y fait c'est toujours là....
> Voici mon problème : Lorsque j'allume mon mac, avant il se connectais automatiquement à internet via airport, et maintenant ou il se connecte au mauvais réseau ( j'ai une neufbox et il y a 2 réseaux dont un que je ne peux pas utiliser) ou il ne se connecte a rien. A chaque fois il faut que j'aille dans airport et selectionner le réseau et parfois même retapper la clé....
> Auriez vous une solution?
> ...




Essayer ceci. Dans *Préférences réseaux*, faire en sorte qu'un seul réseau soit autorisé.


----------



## outcesticide (26 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
J'avais été dans préference réseaux et j'ai été a un endroit ou je voyais les 2 réseaux et j'ai enlever celui que je ne voulais pas mais apres quand j'ai redémarrer rien n'a changer même après verrouillage. 
Merci de votre aide
Outcesticide


----------



## iluro_64 (26 Septembre 2008)

outcesticide a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'avais été dans préference réseaux et j'ai été a un endroit ou je voyais les 2 réseaux et j'ai enlever celui que je ne voulais pas mais apres quand j'ai redémarrer rien n'a changer même après verrouillage.
> Merci de votre aide
> Outcesticide



Les préférences réseaux sont - elles ainsi :

En tête de liste -> Airport.

Ensuite 

*Configuration *-> nom de configuration
*Eta*t -> Connecté
*Nom de réseau *-> nom de la borne (de la box)
Demander à se connecter à de nouveaux réseaux -> *Ne pas cocher*

Dans les préférences avancées  ->  *Onglet Airport*
*Nom du seul réseau souhaité*. *Supprimer les autres (-)*
Cases à cocher -> *Oui*, *Ou*i, *Non*


Si cela ne permet pas de résoudre le problème, je ne vois comment faire !


----------



## outcesticide (26 Septembre 2008)

il me semble que la case "Demander à se connecter à de nouveaux réseaux" etait cocher c'est peut etre ça, là je ne suis pas chez moi je vous redirai ça normalement ce soir.
En vous remerciant de votre aide
Outcesticide.


----------



## iluro_64 (26 Septembre 2008)

outcesticide a dit:


> il me semble que la case "Demander à se connecter à de nouveaux réseaux" etait cocher c'est peut etre ça, là je ne suis pas chez moi je vous redirai ça normalement ce soir.
> En vous remerciant de votre aide
> Outcesticide.



De rien. Il faut bien essayer de faire partager son expérience, n'est - ce - pas. Alors à ce soir peut-être.


----------



## outcesticide (26 Septembre 2008)

Finalement je suis rentré chez moi plus tôt et je n'ai déja pas les même paramètres de réglages que vous (est-ce parce que je suis sous tiger?) et j'ai essayer multiples combinaisons ainsi qu'une configuration juste pour le wifi de la neufbox....mais rien ça se connecte toujours pas....
Merci de votre aide
outcesticide


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Septembre 2008)

outcesticide a dit:


> Finalement je suis rentré chez moi plus tôt et je n'ai déja pas les même paramètres de réglages que vous (est-ce parce que je suis sous tiger?) et j'ai essayer multiples combinaisons ainsi qu'une configuration juste pour le wifi de la neufbox....mais rien ça se connecte toujours pas....
> Merci de votre aide
> outcesticide



Je suis navré  Je ne pense pas que ce soit lié à Tiger  Avant d'être sous Leopard j'étais sous Tiger.

Question subsidiaire 1 : la connexion forcée manuellement se fait - elle facilement ?
Question subsidiaire 2 : la distance entre la box et le mac a - t - elle changée ? Elles sont parfois très susceptibles les box !


----------



## outcesticide (27 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
Non la box n'a pas changée de place, et la connexion se fait difficilement (on me dis qu'il y a souvent une erreur reséau, ou on me redemande la clé).
La seule chose que j'ai faite c'est installer la wifi sur la partition windows de mon mac, et pourtant j'y vais rarement sous windows....
En vous remerciant de votre aide
Outcesticide


----------



## outcesticide (27 Septembre 2008)

J'ai réussi !!
J'ai pris mon petit macbook que j'ai brancher en ethernet sur ma neufbox j'ai tapper ensuite dans safari l'adresse internet ecrite au dos (celle avec plein de chiffre), et j'ai été dans l'onglet wifi la j'ai copier la clé wifi. Ensuite j'ai été dans préference système, réseau, airport, et j'ai selectionner mon réseau et j'ai cliquer sur modifier, et la surprise la clé n'était pas du tout la même je l'ai donc remplacer et depuis tout marche a merveille.
Chose bizzard que ma clé wifi ai été modifiée sans que j'ai rien fait...
En vous remerciant de votre aide.
J'espère avoir été clair dans mes explications, si certaine personnes ont le même problème que moi.
@bientôt 
Outcesticide


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Septembre 2008)

outcesticide a dit:


> J'ai réussi !!
> J'ai pris mon petit macbook que j'ai brancher en ethernet sur ma neufbox j'ai tapper ensuite dans safari l'adresse internet ecrite au dos (celle avec plein de chiffre), et j'ai été dans l'onglet wifi la j'ai copier la clé wifi. Ensuite j'ai été dans préference système, réseau, airport, et j'ai selectionner mon réseau et j'ai cliquer sur modifier, et la surprise la clé n'était pas du tout la même je l'ai donc remplacer et depuis tout marche a merveille.
> Chose bizzard que ma clé wifi ai été modifiée sans que j'ai rien fait...
> En vous remerciant de votre aide.
> ...




Je suis bien content que ce problème soit résolu. L'expérience acquise sur ce problème m'a appris qu'il fallait être très rigoureux dans les Préférences réseau , y compris la case Avancé. Lorsque tout est en place sans ambiguïté ça fonctionne.

Ensuite reste le problème de la clé Wifi. C'est le piège. Sur mon iMac, lorsque la connexion ne se fait pas du premier coup, je relance  à partir du menu Airport de la barre des menus, et je choisis le nom de ma livebox. Là, de deux choses l'une. Soit la connexion se fait, et tout rentre dans l'ordre, soit elle ne se fait pas et  "airport" demande la clé (WEP ou WAP selon le type de box). Lorsque cette clé est entrée, bonne et mémorisée, il suffit de valider jusqu'à ce que la connexion "accroche", ce qui se fait après quelques tentatives.

Je n'ai pas d'explication au changement de la clé de la neufbox, sauf si le fait de se connecter sur un spot Neuf public a une conséquence indirecte, pour le reconnaître facilement ensuite. Ce n'est qu'une hypothèse 

En tout cas bravo d'être allé jusqu'au bout. Passer par ethernet était une excellente initiative. J'ai fait cela une fois, lorsque j'ai installé la première box, pour voir. Bien sûr, ce ne fut que pour voir, car mon ordinateur est dans une pièce, et la livebox dans une autre. Mais, si j'avais le choix, je crois que je serai en connexion ethernet. Mais cela est un autre débat 

À un de ces jours


----------



## outcesticide (30 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
Merci de m'avoir répondu, l'idée de passer par ethernet m'est venu de la doc de ma neuf box (enfin je suis pas chez neuf mais chez akeo, mais j'ai la neufbox). En effet ethernet est ce qui est conseiller dès la première utilisation ou en cas de problème. Je pense que le réseau ethernet restera encore pour un moment la chose la plus sur, la plus simple et la performante des connexion internet. Personnellement ma box et dans une autre pièce que ma chambre et pour mettre ethernet sur mon mac... il faudrai percer tout les murs.
En vous remerciant du temps accordé à mon problème,
@bientôt
Outcesticide


----------



## michio (1 Octobre 2008)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas d'explication au changement de la clé de la neufbox, sauf si le fait de se connecter sur un spot Neuf public a une conséquence indirecte, pour le reconnaître facilement ensuite. Ce n'est qu'une hypothèse


Quand on se connecte via un hotspot Neuf (Neuf Wifi, NeufFon et partenaires), on passe directement par le browser et on rentre un nom d'utilisateur ; ce n'est pas un réseau "avec un verrou" (WEP ou autres) comme les autres, puisqu'on rentre dedans puis on s'identifie.
Logiquement, il suffit de l'ajouter dans ses réseaux et tout baigne.


----------



## MacXouille (1 Octobre 2008)

Bien le bonjour à tous,

J'ai actuellement un Mac OS X dont la connexion internet wifi ne marche apparement plus, malgré la petite icône situé en haut à droite indiquant que je suis connecté au réseau, ET POURTANT, en utilisant quelque soit un logiciel ( Msn, limewire, mozilla, etc... ) ayant besoin d'une connexion internet ne marche pas :hein:, ce qu'on m'a dis, et qui est peut-être vrai, c'est que la carte réseau de l'ordinateur à était déplacé, et ne reçois plus ou très mal, la connexion internet...

J'aimerais alors savoir d'ou provient ce problème quelque peu agacant, :mouais:

Merci de votre aide, j'en n'ai bien besoin, car j'ai actuellement un travail à terminer des plus important.


----------



## outcesticide (6 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir,
Tout d'abord as - tu entré le mot de passe?
Chez quel fournisseur es-tu?
quel est t'as configuration?
@bientôt
Outcesticide


----------



## michio (6 Octobre 2008)

MacXouille a dit:


> malgré la petite icône situé en haut à droite indiquant que je suis connecté au réseau,


 Elle te dit que tu captes un réseau, pas que tu es connecté (d'où la question d'outcesticide).




MacXouille a dit:


> c'est que la carte réseau de l'ordinateur à était déplacé, et ne reçois plus ou très mal, la connexion internet...


Chez moi, 9Box, qui émet en "g", au demi-sous-sol, je capte partout dans la maison avec mon MBP, y compris sur la terrasse, à l'opposé complètement (avec les portes ouvertes en haut, ou les fenêtre en bas).


----------

